# Cypripedium ventriculosum



## Hakone (May 23, 2008)




----------



## cdub (May 23, 2008)

It sure is cypripedium season! I wish I had some to show. Maybe in the future.


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2008)

Man, I know what I'm going to raid when I come to your house!  :viking:


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2008)

I like the colors on that one. Are you growing it outside or potted?


----------



## Hakone (May 24, 2008)

Rick said:


> I like the colors on that one. Are you growing it outside or potted?


Hello Rick,
potted


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2008)

Hakone said:


> Hello Rick,
> potted



What do you do for wintering?


----------



## Hakone (May 24, 2008)

Hello Rick,
outdoor, I have Zone 8a


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2008)

A real beauty!


----------

